# Sharp and pretty!



## ChrisinOR (Oct 10, 2007)

If you stopped by the pen section first you'll notice that I've been busy. Well here's some other stuff I just finished up!








This is a damascus steel bird and trout knife. Partial tang. The scales are Afzelia burl. There is also a small section of Ebony.






This is a puukko. Differentially heat treated blade. Manzanita handle with some vulcanized fiber spacers.






This is the last bowl I finished. Curly Maple. The edge was burned using a razor blade and a torch. Kind of an interesting effect. I really like this one!

Thanks for checking out my goods. If you have any questions, comments, or critiques please feel free to do so. Thanks for looking!

Chris Nilluka


----------



## Fred (Oct 10, 2007)

Very well executed on all items. I like the bowl, but don't really care for the edge branding. To me it just detracts from the beautiful wood you used.

Did you do the Damascus steel yourself? I understand that it is a very lengthy process to make. If you didn't do the blade yourself, would you mind sharing where you got it from? []


----------



## alamocdc (Oct 10, 2007)

Very nice craftsmanship, Chris. I like the effect on the edge of the bowl.


----------



## ChrisinOR (Oct 10, 2007)

I've made damascus a couple times, however I don't have a hammer press so I can't make it very easily. The blade was made from a damascus billet that I bought at Blade Show West. I have a large belt grinder that I use to shape the steel. I also used to do all the heat treating myself. I got rid of my forge so I can do more woodworking. So, now I send my blades out to get hardened and tempered. 

Fred, I should post a picture of the bowl from the top. It has a really neat effect. There is just the slightest hint of a boarder around the bowl. It's kind of different I admit. Before this one I tried making another scorched rim bowl... it caught fire.... 

Chris Nilluka


----------



## skiprat (Oct 11, 2007)

Real nice. []I particularly like the poultry and fish knife. I've only ever seen pics of that steel. Do you make the blades as well or is it a knife makers kit, like we get pens kits?
How is the pattern formed?


----------



## ChrisinOR (Oct 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by skiprat_
> <br />Real nice. []I particularly like the poultry and fish knife. I've only ever seen pics of that steel. Do you make the blades as well or is it a knife makers kit, like we get pens kits?
> How is the pattern formed?



I do make most of my own blades. The damascus that I have made in the past is made from 3/4" diameter steel cable. Also called cable damascus. http://aescustomknives.com.ar/images/smallcable2_big.jpg
The patterns are made in the steel by layering different types of steel. The most common are 1095 carbon steel and 15 n 20, which is a high nickel content steel. You stack a bunch of plates, weld the ends together. Forge weld the steel into a solid billet. Folding will add more layers. Utilizing certain dies can make raindrop and other patterns. Using powdered steel inside of stainless steel tubing, the posibilites are nearly endless. You can really get a lot of detail this way. http://www.marksforge.com/mosaic_damascus.htm 

You can buy knife kits and blade blanks from Texas Knife Supply, Jantz Supply, Knife Kits.com, etc... The quality of kits are greatly improving. Especially with folder kits. They are starting to use some pretty exotic stainless steels that have really good edge holding characteristics. 

Chris Nilluka


----------



## Rifleman1776 (Oct 11, 2007)

I'm leaving for a rendezvous next Wednesday. If you put that Damascus in the priority express mail today, I can get it in time and use for bragging material there. [] All beautiful.


----------



## rhahnfl (Oct 11, 2007)

Nice work... you have been very busy!!


----------



## NavyDiver (Oct 11, 2007)

Great knives!  The Demascus almost looks like a steel burl [] [8D].


----------



## Pompeyite (Oct 11, 2007)

Very nice work you are a truly gifted craftsman.


----------

